# Spider curls or Preacher curls?



## steroiduser1988 (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiders or Preachers for biceps?

And why?

Which exercise can u lift more weight?

For me, i see the main difference as the point of overload. For preacher, the point of overload is about 1/4 way thru the motion whereas for spiders, its 1/2 way thru the motion.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

steroiduser1988 said:


> Spiders or Preachers for biceps?
> 
> And why?
> 
> ...


well. I don't curl, at all lol

But Preachers as long as your not using the machine, my mate had awesome growth off them


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

More about range of motion under tension. I prefer spiders as there's still some tension at the top. Mainly do these for reverse curls not biceps.

Sometimes do machine preacher curls for biceps isolation, this is one case where the machine is good for continuous tension with no rest at all through the reps. Do those one arm at a time though as isolation exercises are more about mind-muscle connection. I chin for mass


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i love them both.

personally i need to keep my upper arms locked in position in order to grow my biceps...preacher curls, spider curls, various curling machines etc utilising staright bars, curl bars and dumbells

i try to do standing/seated dumbell/barbell curls with no preacher style machine and i ALWAYS feel it in my delts and forearms more so i dont bother with them any more.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

preacher curls are for the long head

spider curls are for the short head


----------

